# how important is residency for the CS departments?



## financeguy92 (Apr 11, 2018)

i lived in Lowell all my life but moved one town over when i got married. im taking the exam next weekend and wanted to see if there was a shot that id be considered if i havent lived there in a few years. i wasnt sure how seriously they took it. hoping to just score high, no military backround.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

financeguy92 said:


> i lived in Lowell all my life but moved one town over when i got married. im taking the exam next weekend and wanted to see if there was a shot that id be considered if i havent lived there in a few years. i wasnt sure how seriously they took it. hoping to just score high, no military backround.


You'll need it to get on in your CS city or town. Nearly impossible otherwise.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

financeguy92 said:


> i lived in Lowell all my life but moved one town over when i got married. im taking the exam next weekend and wanted to see if there was a shot that id be considered if i havent lived there in a few years. i wasnt sure how seriously they took it. hoping to just score high, no military backround.


Not sure what you're asking. If you mean do they go by the residency preference list as required by civil service, yes, that's how this works. If you mean what will happen when you claim to be a Lowell resident but aren't, try that and report back to us.


----------

